# General > Genealogy >  going  round in circles

## lassieinfife

when I started my  family tree I never realised that it would like chasing the wind....I find one member then I hit a blank wall....I didnt realise that there were so many  Mcphersons, Sutherlands,Gunn's and Bains all in one area and all married to each other...must have been the lack of tv's and computers  ::  but  seriously  folks  any  help that you can give would be greatly appreciated.


Since I  started my  search I have discovered  just 2 Jasper Sutherlands... 
1st was  born in 1799 and  died in 1881...pauper  :Frown:  ....former  tailor
2nd was  born in 1874 and  died in 1954.. a farmer
is there any chance  that  they  could  be  related?
and  does any of the  famlies  still live  locally?  ::

----------


## fred

> Since I  started my  search I have discovered  just 2 Jasper Sutherlands... 
> 1st was  born in 1799 and  died in 1881...pauper  ....former  tailor
> 2nd was  born in 1874 and  died in 1954.. a farmer
> is there any chance  that  they  could  be  related?
> and  does any of the  famlies  still live  locally?


There is a Jasper Sutherland listed in the 1841 census for Latheron born between 1796 and 1801.
Wife Jean born between 1806 and 1811 and a daughter Christain born in 1840 or
1841. They lived at Mid Clyth.

----------


## lassieinfife

Thanx for your reply  Fred.....Jasper was my ggg father,and i  have managed to find his death certificate but not a birth certificate .Have  found wedding notice on  "scotlands people" but unfortinately no image is available so that I  can trace backwards up either side of family, its also not clear if his wife jane/jean  gunn survived him........at  this  rate  i  shall be   bald  by  end of  year  :: .........no tat all nice  for a woman  of  my  delicate  age  ::   ::   :Frown:

----------


## Tricia

1861 Census in Latheron
Newlands		SUTHERLAND	Jasper		Head	M	M	61		Tailor
Newlands		SUTHERLAND	Janet		Wife	M	F	51		O
Newlands		SUTHERLAND	Christina		Daur	U	F	20		O

----------


## lassieinfife

thanx  tricia

info a help  but  can u tell me  how i  can acces the census  records for 1861  etc??????

----------


## Tricia

You may already have these but it may help someone else:
Dwelling:	Newlands
	Census Place:	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Source:	FHL Film 0203401     GRO Ref    Volume 038    EnumDist 3    Page 12
	Marr	Age	Sex	Birthplace
Jaspar SUTHERLAND	M	81 	M	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Head
	Occ:	Pauper
Jean SUTHERLAND	M	73 	F	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Wife
_______________________________________

Dwelling:	Township Of Braemore Estate Achnahavish
	Census Place:	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Source:	FHL Film 0203401     GRO Ref    Volume 038    EnumDist 18    Page 1
	Marr	Age	Sex	Birthplace
Eliza SUTHERLAND Widow	32 	F	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Head
	Occ:	Farmer
David SUTHERLAND	 	9 	M	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Son
	Occ:	Scholar
Jasper SUTHERLAND	 	8 	M	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Son
	Occ:	Scholar
Jane SUTHERLAND	 	5 	F	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Daur
Alexander SUTHERLAND	 	3 	M	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Son
Margaret SUTHERLAND	 	1 	F	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Daur
John SUTHERLAND	 	11 	M	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Stepson
	Occ:	Scholar
Alexander MACKAY	U	34 	M	Latheron, Caithness, Scotland
	Rel:	Bro
	Occ:	Shepherd

----------


## Tricia

1861 census?  Just some info I have from my research.

Given the  naming pattern of children in Caithness was usually:
 1st son and 2nd daughter after father's parents.
 2nd son and 1st daughter after mother's parents. 
Going by the 1881 census which I posted - the children born to Elizabeth who was a widow aged 32 - were
David 
Jasper
Jane 
Margaret. 
That would give the paternal g/parents as Jasper and Jane. 
Pity at this stage we don't have the SUTHERLAND husband of Elizabeth(aged32) to see if it was one of Jasper senior's children.  Do you have Jsper and Jane's children.

Gosh hope that all makes sense.   Remember too that this naming pattern is not definite but a guide - children could be away from home on census, or may have died before census.   The name Jasper makes it look a possibility - not many of that name.

----------

